# Wanted pair of disc brakes suitable for Boardman CX comp



## bikingdad90 (27 Mar 2017)

I have a worrying amount of brake judder coming for my commuter. 

Headset has no play and disc pads are new and bedded in. I am pretty sure due to the poor design of the Tektro Lyra calipers the pads move and the disc design is lumpy and both are creating the judder.

I am looking for a pair of calipers and 6 bolt on disc rotors. Anything that is easy to maintain and cable pull.


----------

